# Lower back pain



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I am on day 34 of skiing telemark this year and have developed some lower back pain. It's the same sort of pain I can develop early in the MTB season. I found a video on YT that defines and addresses the pain that is pretty remarkable.
I tried it and it immediately eliminated the pain. Of course, the first thing I did was go out and overdo it again, so the pain came back, but the exercise eliminated it again. I'll have to take it easy - damn it! - but at least this gives me some space to recover and to eliminate ibuprofen from my diet.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Good stuff. I've never seen those exercises before and I have a series of moves I use to alleviate and prevent my lower back from going out. Thanks.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

IME, most lower back pain can be mitigated with targeted exercise. too many people fall back on modifying their bike fit, ruining the bike's handling in the process.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Been doing that and variations of them for years, they work. For strengthening, beyond deadlifts & such, I find 1 leg step ups incredibly effective for this exact muscle and all hip/glute/lower back tie in. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegixxer600 (Jan 4, 2013)

MSU Alum said:


> I am on day 34 of skiing telemark this year and have developed some lower back pain. It's the same sort of pain I can develop early in the MTB season. I found a video on YT that defines and addresses the pain that is pretty remarkable.
> I tried it and it immediately eliminated the pain. Of course, the first thing I did was go out and overdo it again, so the pain came back, but the exercise eliminated it again. I'll have to take it easy - damn it! - but at least this gives me some space to recover and to eliminate ibuprofen from my diet.


Thank you!


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Train, rest, repeat


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Nick_M said:


> Train, rest, repeat


Well, I don't train....I don't rest....1 out of 3 is pretty good?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I've relied on the McKenzie Method of lower back extensions to help me, too. An awesome PT taught them to me awhile back.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

MSU Alum said:


> Well, I don't train....I don't rest....1 out of 3 is pretty good?


U can drink f and ride and be good, however it all depends, choose whatever make u feel comfortable


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Strengthen your core. Then you won't get a sort back again


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Nick_M said:


> U can drink f and ride and be good, however it all depends, choose whatever make u feel comfortable


Well, if you add in drinking, I can claim 2 out of 4!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Hit the weed....cures all ailments.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Crankout said:


> Hit the weed....cures all ailments.


And I could be 3 out of 5....this just keeps getting better!


----------



## Parkcityavant (Sep 5, 2012)

Too many Cats and Traps MSU....

I’ve got a couple lumbar herniations from my time in the cockpit. I’ve added a daily melt roll/bridging/extensions routine along with TRX core work on my non riding days, and that has helped me greatly. I’ll definitely take a look at this as well.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Parkcityavant said:


> Too many Cats and Traps MSU....
> 
> I've got a couple lumbar herniations from my time in the cockpit. I've added a daily melt roll/bridging/extensions routine along with TRX core work on my non riding days, and that has helped me greatly. I'll definitely take a look at this as well.


Hah, good point. And too many times at 9+ G's looking over my shoulder in the F-16N!
What did you fly?
And, do you ski at Deer Valley by any chance?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

MSU Alum said:


> I am on day 34 of skiing telemark this year and have developed some lower back pain. It's the same sort of pain I can develop early in the MTB season. I found a video on YT that defines and addresses the pain that is pretty remarkable.
> I tried it and it immediately eliminated the pain. Of course, the first thing I did was go out and overdo it again, so the pain came back, but the exercise eliminated it again. I'll have to take it easy - damn it! - but at least this gives me some space to recover and to eliminate ibuprofen from my diet.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks. It looks like something I can use.


----------



## Parkcityavant (Sep 5, 2012)

MSU Alum said:


> Hah, good point. And too many times at 9+ G's looking over my shoulder in the F-16N!
> What did you fly?
> And, do you ski at Deer Valley by any chance?


Ha, Didn't have the high G problems, just thousands of landings on small ships. Mostly SH-60B's off single spot DDGs and FFGs. Also a SAR tour in the Huey. Skied DV as our primary resort in the past, but with COVID this year, I bought a Fat bike, and skipped the DV pass.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Parkcityavant said:


> Ha, Didn't have the high G problems, just thousands of landings on small ships. Mostly SH-60B's off single spot DDGs and FFGs. Also a SAR tour in the Huey. Skied DV as our primary resort in the past, but with COVID this year, I bought a Fat bike, and skipped the DV pass.


Yeah, you can plop it down on a small boy in weather, I'm sure!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

This is what is currently stressing my back. No real snow storms, so I've been working on telemark carving and (by necessity) set up bumps.
It's not 9G's but sometimes it feels like it!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I recently joined the ranks of lower back pain sufferers. Over the last five years or so, I would experience some lower back stiffness when standing or walking for long periods of time. Nothing a two minute squat or sit down couldn't cure. Since November of 2020, the pain has gotten much worse and I now have a tough time standing more than a minute or two without the pain becoming debilitating. Added to it, as the pain increases, my left leg from the knee down goes numb. Sitting gives me complete relief and lying down gives me partial relief. Weird thing is, I can ride for as long as want without pain. My first ride in five weeks was three hours, 11 miles and 1,500 vertical, with no issues. 

Based on what movements I can do and cannot do with out pain, disc problems have been ruled out by both my GP and my physical therapist. X-Rays were negative for fractures and my insurance company won't pay for an MRI until I undergo PT. I am currently in my second week of PT with little improvement seen. Exercises and stretches are part of my daily routine and kick the crap out of me. If I couldn't ride, I'd probably go crazy, but this pain is life changing right now, and not in a good way.


----------

